# Reasons Why TSH May Fluctuae



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

*Reasons Why TSH May Fluctuae -when TSH Is Not Stabilized *

*1.* Change in Dosage
*2.* Potency Fluctuations in Your Medicine
*3.* Lab Changes or Mixups 
*4.* Timing of When You Take Your Pill
*5.* Starting/Stopping a High-Fiber Diet
*6.* Starting/Stopping Calcium or Iron Supplements
*7.* Eating Too Many Soy Products
*8. *Eating Too Many Goitrogenic Foods
*9.* Change of Seasons
research shows that TSH can naturally rise during colder months, and drop to low normal or even hyperthyroid levels in the warmest months. Some doctors will adjust for this by prescribing slightly increased dosages during colder months, and reducing dosage during warm periods. Most, however, are not aware of this seasonal fluctuation, leaving patients increasingly hypothyroid during cold months, or going through warmer months more hyperthyroid. This seasonal fluctuation can be more pronounced in older people, and in particularly cold climates. 
*10.* Hormonal Fluctuations
Estrogen in any form, whether as hormone replacement therapy, or in birth control pills, can affect thyroid test results
Menopause, with its fluctuating hormone levels, can also impact your TSH levels. 
*11.* Pregnancy
*12.* Herbs/Supplements 
Some herbal supplements can have an impact on thyroid function. Herbs such as the ayurvedic herb "guggul," and supplements such as tyrosine, and products containing iodine such as vitamins, or kelp and bladderwrack supplements have the potential to either increase or decrease thyroid function, and thus, TSH can fluctuate.
*13. *Prescription Drugs You Are Taking
Starting or stopping one of a number of prescription drugs can have an impact on TSH. 
*14.* Stress and Illness
Endocrine system is responsive to physical and emotional stress, and periods of intense stress, or the relief of such stress, may have an impact on your TSH levels. Some Graves' Disease patients report, for example, that they will have a drop in TSH levels, and require higher doses of antithyroid drugs, during and after periods when they are undergoing stress, not getting proper nutrition, or are overtired due to insufficient sleep. A similar effect can take place with Hashimoto's Disease patients who see TSH rise as a result of stressors. 
*15.* Progression of Thyroid Disease

*Note:* In addition, in the period post-pregnancy, you may have been diagnosed with a post-partum thyroid problem. For the majority of women, this condition will resolve itself, meaning that over time, you can expect the thyroid to attempt to return to normal, TSH levels will reflect these changes, and your drug dosages will need to be changed in response.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

GD Women said:


> *Reasons Why TSH May Fluctuae -when TSH Is Not Stabilized *
> 
> *1.* Change in Dosage
> *2.* Potency Fluctuations in Your Medicine
> ...


This is a totally awesome post!! Thank you so very much. We all should print this one out!


----------

